# Fly fishing Bora bora



## bordovskyrl (Apr 22, 2013)

Leaving to Bora Bora French Polonesia in two weeks! Anyone on here ever Fly Fish there? Any info appreciated.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Never been ...but very interested in the fishing there. What species are you targeting?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Jealous !!!


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Big Bonefish in that region of pacific and they are super spooky! 
http://www.tahiti-fly-fishing.com


----------



## bordovskyrl (Apr 22, 2013)

I would like to catch Bonefish and Permit but will target any fish an 8wt Fly Rod will handle. I do not know anything about fly fishing there but I do know it is beautiful, crystal clear water, and seems like the perfect setting to fly fish. I am hoping someone on here has some experience to line me out.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Last time I went to Hawaii I took my fly rod with the intention of trying find some bones to cast to. I read up on as many shore accessible places as I could. Let's just say it is very hard to do a DIY trip. Lol. The one short wade I made was like hunting for a needle in a haystack.


----------



## bordovskyrl (Apr 22, 2013)

Well we just returned from the trip to Bora Bora and it was a great trip. It was our second time to go there and unfortunately I still have not Fly Fished in there beautiful waters. My wife decided to carie my Sage Fly Rod of 20 years and left it somewhere in the airport at LAX just befor boarding our all night flight. What a bummer! To make things worse She tried to locate it just before our flight was about to leave and was very close to missing the trip.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

pics (fish or no fish)???




please and thank you.


----------



## bordovskyrl (Apr 22, 2013)

NO FLYROD equals NO FISH!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

yaw i got that part, i was talking about bora bora. i was hoping you'd post up some content to give us something to look at and talk about. not everyday someone around here goes to bora bora and posts up a bunch of pictures of the place.






nevermind.


----------



## joemc1868 (Jun 28, 2015)

Cool

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

